
Sheryl Sandberg and the emptiness of leaning in - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/sheryl-sandberg-leaned-in--to-shut-the-rest-of-the-country-out/2018/11/15/ab922800-e916-11e8-b8dc-66cca409c180_story.html
======
vfulco2
Finally the Pied Piper is revealed. This stuff is nothing but drivel that
someone creates after being in the right place at the right time in history

~~~
cougarmouse
This

